# Will a U.S. Mac desktop work in Europe?



## eji (May 20, 2004)

Due to the outrageous prices of Mac abroad (VAT, customs and shipping charges tack on at least 25%), I was going to buy an iMac while back in the States and then try to bring it back across to Germany. Provided I can conquer the physical logistics of that, my main concern is when I plug it in (using a plug adapter, of course), will it work? Or is there some internal voltage switch I have to flip?

I've done a search knowing that this topic isn't a new one, but haven't been able to find the right keywords. So I'm forced to resort opening a new thread. My apologies.


----------



## profx (May 20, 2004)

as far as i know all macs have auto adjusting voltage power supplies so they will run off anything between 110V and 240V and between 50 and 60Hz

its just a matter of getting the correct power cord from wall to mac!

btw make sure you make the computer look used - if customs thinks you are bringing in "new" goods you will be charged VAT


"My apologies" - why? nothing wrong with asking questions!


----------



## jego (May 20, 2004)

I would guess that you need an adapter since as far as I know the voltage is lower in the USA. But eji you could bring me something too and bring it over to me to Austria.


----------



## Giaguara (May 20, 2004)

http://www.apple.com/imac/specs.html :

Line voltage: 90V to 264V AC = YES.

US and Euro plugs look different. All you need is a single adapter (which does not to convert voltage). A surge protected one is better.


----------



## jego (May 20, 2004)

Mmm, so the adapter only regulates it?

Arg, I dont know, physic isnt mine.


----------



## Cheryl (May 20, 2004)

Most machines have a voltage selector in the back. Just get the right adapter and bring it with you --- Open the box before you go home and put all the paper stuff and CD's and place them in an envelope for safe keeping. Put that adapter in the box and you should be all set. 

In fact you should start it up before you go home. Just to make sure everything is running correctly and you will be forced to set up your machine with name and password.


----------



## mi5moav (May 20, 2004)

I bring my ibooks to europe(7) countries all the time, never had a problem. Have been seeing a lot of powerbooks going on planes to prague and amsterdam as of late. Yes, all you need is an adapter not a converter. Though i've had some problems in Romania as of late though I think its' just bad wiring or spiking. Might want to get a surge protector just in case.


----------



## mdnky (May 21, 2004)

Definitely want a surge protector...the warranty isn't very supportive of that kind of damage.

I think Apple has a page in their Support/DOCs area on how to take you Mac abroad, including info on the necessary adapters for each country.


----------



## Giaguara (May 21, 2004)

Apple sells an Apple travellers kit containing the necessary plugs for most countries (if I remember right, $29). If you travel a lot, you might want something like this type of adapter (one adapter, works in 95 % of the world). I have one of them, and the next time seeing them somewhere, I probably will buy more of them for some friends...  
then just plug that to a surge protected plug and you will be fine.


----------



## eji (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for all your help.

I suppose I should've consulted the iMac specs page first for acceptable voltage input. Will give that "Taking Your Mac Abroad" FAQ/helpsheet a once-over too.

I was also aware of the "make it look used" bit to dupe the customs officials: maybe scattering the parts throughout my luggage and putting the iMac monitor/CPU unit in my carry-on. But who knows how that'll work if they change the form factor? And will this strategy work if I'm forced to boot up the machine before leaving the airport?

To avoid any more tangential replies, perhaps I should offer some specifics. My query concerned a desktop -- an iMac in particular. I've been using a U.S. iBook abroad since 2001. Laptops are designed to travel well almost anywhere with the proper plug adapter. And because I've lived in Europe for the past four years, I've already got the adapters I'll need to get a U.S. plug to fit into a Continential or U.K. socket.

So, thanks again for all the helpful advice!


----------



## pds (May 21, 2004)

Sorry, but I can't resist a tangental reply 

Take the machine out of the box, pop the box at the seam and put it back together inside out. Helps to make it look used and keeps away the evil eye, both at customs and in the cargo hold...


----------



## lorenz30 (Jun 10, 2004)

Never knew how they do it, but Apple have always made their Macs usable in almost any country without having to get transformers. Thus they have all multi-voltage since the as far as I can remember. 

I had a Mac Plus, and SE/30 which already had this feature. Just bought a second hand G4 from the states, and its PSU also works with 240v.


----------

